# 03' 600 Sprtsman will only fire for about two seconds



## largedakota (Sep 28, 2010)

Have an 03' 600 that is only getting spark for about 2 seconds and quits until the ignition is turned off and switched back on. I have pulled one of the plugs and grounded it and watched it do this, It wikk sputter for a couplre of seconds and then no fire, switch the key off and back on and it doues the same thing. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds electronic?? Like whatever supplies the spark is going bad, and resets itself every time you cut the key off. I bet before long it will quit doing that and stop firing all together.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep sounds like you got an electrical bug. Maybe the ignition is going out.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

definently electrical and it will finally stop firing all together(had same problem) we have an 03 700 sportsman and had to put the whole updated wiring harness on it.... its only about $50 more than the stator which has been giving alot of problems on the 2003's


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IDK about a Polaris but a Honda does that when the voltage regulator goes bad .


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

just going by wat the dealer told me and took his word for it


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd check the voltage comming out of the ignition switch first...and then go and check the CDI Module ,thats what supplies your ignition charge to the stator which fires the the coil to your spark plug...there's a few tests that can be done...If you don't have good voltage you'll get weak spark...I'm thinking you may have a weak stator and its not sending the correct voltage to the CDi..It's just a guess..Muddie49


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like the coil to me because i had a honda rancher do the same thing.


----------

